# ibo worlds



## F/F 3Der (Mar 23, 2008)

151 Rum Ted now I know what the trailer is for. LOL Leaving tomorrow see you there.
Randy


----------



## NSSCOTT (Sep 6, 2009)

good luck everyone have fun,if you happen to get an extra bottle of 151 let me i'll find a good home of it.lol.lol

scott


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*we`re back*

great shoot... great weather.. most of us did not make the cut but some of the gang did .. dean elder from pq made the cut in 5th place and pulled it out to finish 3RD.. quite an achievement for sure..I`m sorry names are not a good point with me.. but a few of the ladies made the cut as well... 13-1400 shooters wow what a show.. contingency chqs of 10-15 grand not including winnings.. its the big show for sure.. I crashed .. but got to shoot with the the 2 best in my class man can these guys shoot.. really tough courses everybody found it challenging .. great venue and they are running it there again next year.. way to go to anybody who made the cut and even more so to those in the money :thumbs_up


----------



## peregrine82 (Aug 25, 2007)

Had a great time Ted, courses were set beautifully. First day all the targets were 34-45 yds. with most being 37 plus. Worlds are a great archery spectacle and with Ellicottville so close we just had to go. Deb enjoyed her time at the casino and winning was icing on the cake. Thanks for bringing her back to the Resort. Hope to make it back next year.


----------



## Punctualdeer (Dec 19, 2009)

Great job Dean.


----------



## F/F 3Der (Mar 23, 2008)

Congrats go out to Bow Bandit for his 5th place finish in MBR. Good Job


----------

